# Please help me with ID



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

I got this hitchhiker in my thank and I can't figure out what kind of plant it is. 
Thank you. 
PS. I am sorry for the blurry pictures.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

One more picture


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Most likely _Najas guadalupensis_, a.k.a. guppy grass, Southern naiad, water nymph, bushy pondweed, etc. It is fast growing stem plant that makes a dense floating or rooted mass perfect for hiding baby guppies or other fry.

In my tanks it has two disadvantages: it fragments like mad and can be difficult to control, and hair algae is very difficult to remove from a clump. Other than that, I like it.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I agree with that assessment


----------



## shaunwinterton (Jun 27, 2012)

Agreed. Especially the part about controlling it. The fragments are very difficult to remove entirely.


----------

